# Probléme de synchronisation des application pour mon Itouch



## Slash33 (13 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir tous le monde voilà je viens de télécharger une application mais elle ne veux pas se synchroniser sur L'itouch. itune me dit que l'application n'a pas été installée car je ne suis pas autoriser a l'utiliser sur cet ordinateur pourtant j'arrive a synchro mes musique.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------

